# rescuer's in home check



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Our family is getting prepared to make a big move. our "little" town is developing up and we do not want to stick around for it. We are currently looking at 75-100 acres partnered with my brother. We desperately like to convert it into a working sustainable homestead with the back 50 as a hunting range for pigs, turkey, deer, rabbit, etc...
I want to foster rescues as well. My question is ( I have never fostered small dogs) What do they look for when completing a home visit? Obviously they would have lots of room to play however the area around the house would be fenced off for protection from animals, birds, etc. when they want to play outdoors.

At this point it is a good year in the future but I want to be prepared for this to work.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you speaking about fostering for Maltese or a larger breed dog?? 
Our home checks consist of checking the home to be sure it is clean and safe and that it doesnt have other dogs that may not mix well with the Maltese. Also for any children that are in the home and if they are very young we cant use that home as a foster.
If the dogs are going to be allowed free access to the outside with a doggie door etc, then we do a walk of the fence line to be sure it is all secure and that a small dog cant get out or larger dogs or animals cant get in.
We also need to see where the fosters will be kept in the home. We want out rescues to be part of the family and living in the home, teaching them socialization and potty training, if needed. We dont want our rescues kept in pens or garages etc. .
Hope this gives you an idea of what is required for fostering for AMA Rescue and probably most any rescue, other then for larger dogs. I am not sure what they require.
Edie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would just add for anyone living in a rural area to be especially cautious of birds of prey that can and will swoop down in an instant and take off with small dogs. So, maybe a doggie door isn't the best idea.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like to foster Maltese specifically. How young is to young for children? 
No dogie door. . . We have problems with birds now in a minor rural area. I can not imagine living that much further into the country. The hawks are crazy. Finn and Lily are both crate trained does that qualify as a "pen"? Crates would be in the living area as they are now. I prefer to be close to them even when they are in the crate encase they need something. Would I need to register through the AMA to foster?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I live in the Chicago suburbs and see tons of hawks!! We also have a HUGE coyote problem... not to mention all the darn raccoons!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have done Home Visits for several breeds--Shih Tzu's, Cairn's, Havanese, and in addition to what Edie said, I also ask myself, "Would I let my babies stay here?"


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I have done Home Visits for several breeds--Shih Tzu's, Cairn's, Havanese, and in addition to what Edie said, I also ask myself, "Would I let my babies stay here?"


That's exactly what I ask myself when I do a home check. Would I let my babies stay here?


----------

